
Ask HN: What to do with a computer that can't connect to the network? - tbirrell
For various reasons I&#x27;m not fully aware of, I have an older computer that won&#x27;t connect to ethernet anymore (and it doesn&#x27;t have a wifi card). So it effectively can&#x27;t connect to the internet (or my home network). Its too old to try to fix, but before I throw it out, I wanted to know if any of you have found used for similar computers?
======
malux85
Load it up with Abandonware / Dos Games and use it as a retro gaming machine
:D

------
SamReidHughes
Does it have an optical drive? Use it as an airgapped PC for signing software
packages.

